# Sony Parts



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Deck Hand

When the picture goes out, does it go out snstantly, or just fade out? Also, when the picture goes out, can you see the filaments still lit in the picture tube neck? You may have a bad connection in the horiz. drive ckt. If this opens up, you will loose high voltage, and the picture tube filaments will also go out.

Post the model number, and let me take a look at the schematic on this one. Hate to see that you still have problems.

Bofus


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Bofus
Thanks , After looking at the board and all it intails to remove it and re aligne all the settings, I figures this is beyond my
small knowledge of TV's repairs. I have decided to just pitch the TV or give it to a repair shop for parts.
In Feb. we will purchase either a 40" LCD, Samsung or Panasonic. I hear they are two of the top brands.
These new type's of TV's have not road the long haul ( Ten year ) trial yet?
Also I have cable so a reg old type would work too, they are real cheep now.

Thanks for your in put.
I'm accepting in put on new Problems with the new tv's just in case?

Deck hand


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Deck Hand

I belong to another forum that only repair techs can join. The membership is over 700 TV techs from all over the country, as well as Canada. There is a running poll, asking when the first problems seem to occur with the flat-panel LCD sets. 67% say its within the 1-3 year period. They just don't seem to hold up like the old sets do. The brands you mentioned are good brands. If you can, you might want to consider an extended warranty, if its not too expensive.

Bofus


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

bofusmosby said:


> Deck Hand
> 
> I belong to another forum that only repair techs can join. The membership is over 700 TV techs from all over the country, as well as Canada. There is a running poll, asking when the first problems seem to occur with the flat-panel LCD sets. 67% say its within the 1-3 year period. They just don't seem to hold up like the old sets do. The brands you mentioned are good brands. If you can, you might want to consider an extended warranty, if its not too expensive.
> 
> Bofus


Thanks 
This is a big help > I may consider buying one of the older model's ? 
They are less and I have cable , I'm old and probably won't see the differance in the picture anyway?
If I can find one??
Deck hand


----------

